# To Bed Rest Or Not To Bed Rest



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

With my FET cycle getting closer (AF anytime now would be great!) I am forward thinking and I wanted to ask that debatable question does your Dr/Clinic recommend bed rest after transfer or not? If so how long for? If you have had a successful cycle before did you bed rest? Previous clinics (in the UK) have advised me carry on as normal just no lifting or running/jogging but I have always had a couple of days out of work and rested up. Does anyone attend Lister and if so what have you been advised to do? I am not sure if it depends on the Dr or the clinic as I have only used small clinics in the past. TIA


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi RainbowDreamer

I’m 22 weeks pregnant from an FET and on the day of my transfer I flew back from Prague and have been lifting my toddler since a few hours after transfer. The only thing my clinic recommends in terms of rest is for 20 minutes after transfer to allow the medium the embryo is in to be absorbed by your body.
I say, do whatever feels comfortable for you and won’t give you any regrets. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you Baking Queen & congratulations! If you already have little ones you do not have much of a choice right?! It obviously did not impact the outcome for you. I think that is very reassuring. I have just read someones tips for bed rest and it had me thinking again. I remember being told that blood flow is important so total bed rest is not good for that. Thank you for your good advice at the end too!


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Rainbow Dreamer,

I’ve had three transfers at the Lister. All of them resulted in pregnancy but the first two were miscarriages and the third became my little girl. 

Following the transfer I was allowed to get up almost immediately and use the toilet. I was desperate after having to keep a full bladder for transfer! I then took a gentle walk back to the car with my DH. So I had virtually no rest after the transfer. I was comfortable with this and don’t believe it has any negative impact. I agree with BQ, do what you feel is right but try not to be too sedentary for long periods during the 2ww. Blood flow is very important. 

Good luck. x


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi BQ IM glad to hear you are still ok lifting LO. that was one thing on my mind this time xx


----------



## RainbowDreamer (Jul 3, 2018)

Ms G said:


> Hi Rainbow Dreamer,
> 
> I've had three transfers at the Lister. All of them resulted in pregnancy but the first two were miscarriages and the third became my little girl.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ms G. Good to hear from a fellow Lister patient. So sorry for your losses, I have had 3 miscarriages. At previous clinic I was told to get up almost immediately too for the toilet which yes is a big relief lol. Interesting to hear of peoples experiences. I think a lot of reading where people are told bed rest is not in the UK. So happy you have your little girl, you have been through so much. Can I ask a question, where did you park on transfer day? We have just done public transport up to now. Thanks again for your reply. x


----------

